

Polyvore in-depth (fashion vertical: $40CPM) - mathewgj
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/03/29/100329fa_fact_jacobs?printable=true

======
mathewgj
Among many other things, I thought it was interesting to 'anchor' the fashion
vertical around $40CPM as a comparison to LinkedIn (business/recruiting
vertical), reportedly around $80CPM.

------
mikecane
This is really a remarkable site. How is it that I hadn't heard of it before
now? None of the women I Follow on Twitter have ever mentioned it.

